# building bases for outside



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I would show a photo of how I use Durrock 1/2" cement board to mount my plastic structures on to hold them down.










I use panel glue that won't hurt plastic. Or MD 200 const glues. I screw from bottom up into wood.
I use solar lights. I usually oil prime the concete board to make it last longer.
This is just one metod of doing it. We have termites so wood does not last around here.

I also strengthen the roof in case our cats lay on them in summer.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 Feb 2013 12:13 PM 



I also strengthen the roof in case our cats lay on them in summer.










What do you use to cut the stuff. I was thinking about using a masonary blade in my circular saw to cut it.


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

A small 4" diamond blade in an angle grinder works great.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the same material that marty uses here in ohio. It holds down the building when the winds pickup, the only other thing is i spray primer paint over the cement board for moisture protection.


----------

